# Scottsdale/Phoenix, AZ October 12 - 13 (2 nights)



## Gundy (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone have anything available in the Scottsdale/Phoenix area for 2 nights checking in October 12? I am hoping for a 2 bedroom unit or 2 - 1 bedroom units. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Eileen A. (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello,

I sent you an Private Message.  

Eileen A.


----------



## mgandrews (Sep 30, 2014)

*scottsdale*

Hello,
Sent you an email.
Marilyn A.


----------

